# New Build - Sanity Check



## Steff345 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

looking to build myself a decent gaming rig for Christmas - just wanted to run them through you guys to get your opinion of it as well (and if its the best bang-for-the-buck).

My budget for this build is A$ 1800 (+ around 50-100 if required).

Here goes -


CPU: i5 4670K - $269 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=187_1490&products_id=23495)
Mobo: Asus Gryphon Z87 - $185 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_1491&products_id=23589)
Graphics: MSI R9 290 - $499 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1575&products_id=25640) thinking of whether to hold off until 290s with custom coolers come out which hopefully should be in a couple of days
RAM: Gskill Sniper 2x4GB DDR3 1866 - $99 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_913&products_id=19475)
HDD: Seagate 1TB - $99 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=210_344&products_id=25497)
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo - $109 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=210_902_1370&products_id=24741)
CPU cooler: Arctic Cooling i30 - $39 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23&products_id=20164)
PSU: Silverstone Strider 750 - $149 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=15350)
Case: Corsair 350D - $149 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_547&products_id=23206)
Monitor: LG EA53V 23" IPS - $189 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=558_1368&products_id=23245)
A regular keyboard/mouse and the cheapest optical drive (around $30 for all)

The total comes to $1820 for the above. This rig is mainly for gaming (COD, BF 4 etc) - Any suggestions of swapping parts for better band-for-buck?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2013)

Everything looks nice, though I'd opt for a ~600W silver or better rated PSU instead, as that 750w is a little OTT in terms of power, not quite enough for SLI/XFire but too much for a fully OC'd single cpu-gpu system. Then maybe any money saved can go on a better CPU cooler.


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 11, 2013)

Never thought about that - thanks for pointing it out mate. Which of these do you think would be better?

FPS Aurum 650W  -$135 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=18460) or
Silverstone Srtider 550W - $129 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=21571)

not sure if 550 would cut it though.

as for the cooler, im not really looking for the maximum overclock - I'll just probably go with an automated overclock (like the one built-in to the motherboard). Is there any particular cooler you'd recommend? Maybe the 212X ($46 at http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23&products_id=22829)


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2013)

Silverstone one is OK, but look at SeaSonic, XFX, Corsair, Enermax, they are all pretty reputable. Never had a Silverstone PSU until now, and it seems fine to me, so it's totally up to you. 550w will easily run your system.
Both my CPU and GPU are running quite high overclocks and my 600w PSU is still doing just fine (Only a Bronze rated Silverstone).
For cooling, I'm a fan of the CM Hyper 212+, it's pretty nice, and I ran one on a server for a few years.


----------



## m1ch (Dec 11, 2013)

even with 500W you'll be fine since setup above will draw 400W max., but you won't be able to CFX/SLI in the future. Check Cooler Master VS 550W, it's really good value for the money.


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 11, 2013)

If going for 290 or 290 X, by all means wait for one with custom cooling solution, like this one from asus (DirectCu II cooling) :
https://twitter.com/ASUS_ROG/status/409877428383653889/photo/1


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 11, 2013)

thats awesome news BiggieShady looks like the custom cooler releases are just around the corner then - will definitely hold on till they arrive - much thanks for the heads-up.

regarding the PSU, isnt FSP a reputable brand? (im not too sure about this which is why I'm asking). In the alternative I believe it could be something like Corsair TX-650 for$135 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=17211).

The only gripe here is that the FSP one is gold rated as against the Corsair's bronze (provided FSP is a reliable brand)


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2013)

Just looked up FSP on Johnny Guru and they score pretty well, so yeah, FSP seems like a very viable choice of PSU!


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for that Rcoon - I've done a bit of research on this as well and summing up from several reviews and recommendations, FSP just doesnt seem to be in the same league as Corsair and XFX (like you said earlier).

I'll go through the list of available PSUs and try to get a better alternative when I get home after work today


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 12, 2013)

build looks good, i was running out of space on 120gb SSD but that depends how much stuff u will install on it


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 12, 2013)

BraveSoul said:


> build looks good, i was running out of space on 120gb SSD but that depends how much stuff u will install on it



I was planning on having only the OS and other application s/w (like office and stuff) on it and the games/movies on the 1TB mechanical.


regarding the PSU, maybe I could go for the Corsair RM-550 ($138 at http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_354&products_id=25465) OR spring for Corsair RM-750 for $189 for future CF purposes. In this case, would the CPU/RAM bottleneck the CF setup (eventually if at all)?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2013)

Steff345 said:


> I was planning on having only the OS and other application s/w (like office and stuff) on it and the games/movies on the 1TB mechanical.
> 
> 
> regarding the PSU, maybe I could go for the Corsair RM-550 ($138 at http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_354&products_id=25465) OR spring for Corsair RM-750 for $189 for future CF purposes. In this case, would the CPU/RAM bottleneck the CF setup (eventually if at all)?


 
I used to run a 60Gb SSD, now used for file server, now I literally only install OS, Software, and some large important games, everything else is run from the HDD. The RM series are very good, but I dare say a touch on the pricey side. If you can afford one, all the power to you my friend. 4670K should do fine with dual GPU setups, 750w PSU would be viable for crossfire I think, but there wouldn't be a great deal of room for overclocking to crazy heights.


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I used to run a 60Gb SSD, now used for file server, now I literally only install OS, Software, and some large important games, everything else is run from the HDD.



did you really notice much of a difference as I'm in 2 minds of this exact thing at the moment. Im confused as to whether its really worth it just to install the OS and applications (with NO games whatsoever) when I could use that amount for a better Graphics card or something.



Im set of the RM550 at the moment but depending on how the pricing for the custom cooler R290 is, I might extend the budget for the RM750 (for future CF purposes) - how does this sound?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2013)

Steff345 said:


> did you really notice much of a difference as I'm in 2 minds of this exact thing at the moment. Im confused as to whether its really worth it just to install the OS and applications (with NO games whatsoever) when I could use that amount for a better Graphics card or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Im set of the RM550 at the moment but depending on how the pricing for the custom cooler R290 is, I might extend the budget for the RM750 (for future CF purposes) - how does this sound?


 
Totally worth it. Windows is hugely snappier, and I tend to install one or two commonly used games. Plus it will last longer than a GPU in terms of future upgrading. RM550 will do just fine, but if you genuinely intend to xfire, then go for the 750.


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for that mate - I'll stick to getting the SSD then if it makes that much of a difference.

I think I'll do just that with the PSU - I'll stick to the RM550 for now, but if the custom cooled R290 is not much more than that of the reference one ($499), I'll go for the RM750, else it's gonna go way over budget which I'm not in a position to do right now.


----------



## M0rt (Dec 12, 2013)

I remember reading some less than stellar things about the RM line when it was released. One reviewer had the unit fail on them and others commented about the fan being loud when it switched on. I think that's what I remember anyway.

You'll be fine with a 550w unit running a single card, but I might wait to see the non-reference power numbers before opting for a 750w unit with CF in mind. You'd probably be OK running stock or simple OC, but upping voltages could get dicey.


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 12, 2013)

ok i gotta look the RM series up now.

When you say "You'd probably be OK running stock or simple OC, but upping voltages could get dicey." do you mean a single card on the 550 or CF'd cards on a 750?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2013)

Steff345 said:


> ok i gotta look the RM series up now.
> 
> When you say "You'd probably be OK running stock or simple OC, but upping voltages could get dicey." do you mean a single card on the 550 or CF'd cards on a 750?


 
crossfire on the 750. go on the internet and search for a pc wattage calculator, fill it in as best you can, and see what wattage you would pull with single gpu and dual gpu

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

EDIT: I just checked for you. Running 100% TDP (No overclock), minimum PSU for single CPU/GPU is 495w, so a 550w is perfect.
However minimum PSU for dual GPU running at 100% TDP (No overclock) is 750w, with 800w recommended.

If you're only going single GPU then the 550w is perfect.
If you're thinking about dual GPU, I would consider a 800w PSU, perhaps not from the RM series. Corsair may offer better value.


----------



## M0rt (Dec 12, 2013)

The 750w. If you juice the 2 cards up into the 300w range, you wouldn't have much maneuverability. One card and a 550w you'll be fine.

I don't know if you intend to run benches and go nuts, so I'm just being cautious. It would depend how wild the AIBs go with their iterations and which one(s) you'd choose too.


----------



## M0rt (Dec 12, 2013)

RCoon, those calculator numbers seem very inflated.

From what I've read about the 290, he should hit 400w at max sans OC with one card.

With 2, he should hit around 650 max with no OC.

I'm just worried that he'll choose the 2 non-reference cards with the highest factory clocks and power draw, then throw some additional voltage at them on a 750w PSU.

Could get dicey.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2013)

M0rt said:


> RCoon, those calculator numbers seem very inflated.
> 
> From what I've read about the 290, he should hit 400w at max sans OC with one card.
> 
> ...


 
I prefer to have inflated results as opposed to underestimated results. It's a lot safer that way.
PSU wattage is like condoms. Better to have and never need, than to need and not have


----------



## M0rt (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm certainly not gonna argue with that.

I just feel bad that our Australian brethren are paying through the nose for PSUs.


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks for all your replies - really got some critical questions answered..

I think I'll to the single custom cooler R290 with the RM550. I'm not really into benching like crazy or pushing the highest clocks just a minor overclock (if at all) via software.

Just for clarification, I've put in the numbers to the PSU calculator and got (similarly) a power requirement of 495W. Would this suffice if I happen to get a factory overclocked card as there's only about 50W or so to play around with, or should I keep an eye out for a 600W PSU (just to be safe)?


----------



## M0rt (Dec 12, 2013)

If your max system load ever pulls 495w without touching the voltage on the GPU, I will fly to Australia for the express purpose of having you punch me in the face.

You'd barely touch 450w max running an OC'd X79 platform and you will barely touch 400w on your Z87.

Even if the non-reference boards pull and extra 30w above reference, you're still south of 450w.

Here's the RM 650 review from TPU. Link

Personally, I'd inquire when the SeaSonic G 550 is expected to be back in stock and would grab that depending on the answer. It's a better unit and it's cheaper.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_972&products_id=21502

Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 13, 2013)

I rang PCCG today and they confirmed to me that they have no ETA at the moment. None of the other stores like Centrecom or CPL seem to stock them either. Any comparable recommendation you guys can think up of?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 13, 2013)

Corsair HX series are good, I had a HX1050 Gold rated for a year, sold it on. XFX XXX editions or Core editions are nice. Enermax are a very reliable brand to fall back on, and FSP get 9.0/10 in a lot of Johnny Guru reviews (the ones you mentioned earlier)


----------



## M0rt (Dec 13, 2013)

At the same price point, the Silverstone Strider 550w would be my choice.

If you can swing an extra $25, I concur with RCoon on the Corsair HX 650.

The HX is just the SeaSonic G series I recommended rebranded at a higher wattage.

It has a 7 year warranty vs. the 3 year on the Silverstone too.


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 13, 2013)

yea thats exactly what I was thinking as well - if all fails, I could opt for a TX650 ($135 at PCCG).

Just out of curiosity, any experiences with In Win? The Commander 3 seems to get some pretty good reviews (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=25288) at $125 for a 700W Gold PSU.

Any personal experiences with this, as this is the first time i've heard of their PSUs apart from cases


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 13, 2013)

M0rt said:


> At the same price point, the Silverstone Strider 550w would be my choice.
> 
> If you can swing an extra $25, I concur with RCoon on the Corsair HX 650.
> 
> ...



yup that for $155 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_354&products_id=21240) is a good viable choice as well as it still is within budget. any thoughts on the In Win one just out of curiosity?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 13, 2013)

Steff345 said:


> any thoughts on the In Win one just out of curiosity?



http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/In-Win-Commander-III-700-W-Power-Supply-Review/1726/13
All in all, pretty good.


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 13, 2013)

Exactly the same review that I was referring to as well - maybe I might add it to the list to consider once the custom R290s come out.

Any one over here with personal experiences with In Win PSUs?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 13, 2013)

Steff345 said:


> Exactly the same review that I was referring to as well - maybe I might add it to the list to consider once the custom R290s come out.
> 
> Any one over here with personal experiences with In Win PSUs?


 
I swear somebody on here has an InWin Desert Fox PSU from them, which means they are at least considered by members with high end systems. Might be GrieverBlade who has one.

EDIT: Yep @GreiverBlade has an InWin Commander III Desert Fox 800w Gold. Message him and ask. He runs an Intel Xeon on it.


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 13, 2013)

sure thing - thanks for that mate


----------



## M0rt (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's Jonny on the 800w version, a "mixed bag." Link

The Strider. Link

Take a look at the forum discussions for each too.

If it's doable dollar wise, the HX is still the smooth move.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I swear somebody on here has an InWin Desert Fox PSU from them, which means they are at least considered by members with high end systems. Might be GrieverBlade who has one.
> 
> EDIT: Yep @GreiverBlade has an InWin Commander III Desert Fox 800w Gold. Message him and ask. He runs an Intel Xeon on it.


i run a 700w  and it did also hold a i7-920@4.4 + 2 Asus GTX580 Matrix Platinum@950/4880 without any problems

cheap in price and not OEM also


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 14, 2013)

GreiverBlade, thats awesome news - will definitely give this one a bit of serious thought now that I've got some personal experiences of it

yes the HX series (although a bit pricier) is my ultimate alternative if all else fails, peace of mind as well


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 14, 2013)

personal opinion only but i had seen so much Corsair PSU failing (despite all other saying) and even had some Corsair fails on me (even high end models) that i would not even think to consider one of those PSU if i had to do a new build, i would rather take a Be Quiet (power zone 850w for example) or Seasonic than corsair (nope even a Seasonic OEM branded Corsair, i won't touch it, because of some sad experience with the customer service.)


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 14, 2013)

wow thats quite contradictory to what a lot of people say about corsair (I honestly have no personal experience with them apart from their RAM sticks).

I've stumbled upon a guy selling an HX-1000 for $120 (australian) and claims to have around a year's warranty remaining from PCCG (although PCCG doesn't handle warranty claims, you need to contact corsair directly for any warranty).

looking this up on review sites such as TPU and Johnny Guru, this unit has received stellar ratings, but my concern is that this unit is quite old (it was released around 2008-9) I believe. Would this matter? and considering all this, do you guys think this a good deal?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 14, 2013)

as i said its a personal opinion ... i guess im just unlucky with Corsair PSU (tho they tend to be overrated, and i'm not alone in that way of thinking) for the one you talk about: it's precisely one like that, that failed (right out of the box) and the RMA went long and painful (i don't know why tho) it's quite contradictory  indeed but sometime peoples opinion tend to be shadowed by marketing, i had some Vengeance LP red 1866 but i prefer my actual G.Skill Ares 2133, timing are higher but the price is way lower than Corsair's equivalent product, i had some WC AIO from them but i realized later that the Seidon line from Cooler Master or the Antec Kühler serie achieved same results for a lower price (both use Asetek design~) i still have a H70 and it's a good performer but i keep it because i paid 29$~ for it i wanted a Corsair AIR540 but in the end it's a CM HAF-XB on the side with a higher price (tho the build quality is really good)

i don't know i hate Corsair and peoples seems to hate me because of that? oh well if their personal experience differ from my personal experience : i can't and won't make them change it 

sidenote : 2008-09 PSU ? is it a 2nd hand one? if yes : it's the only thing i would not take in second hand in a build, rather take a good new 700-800w than a 2nd hand high end 1000w psu


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 14, 2013)

of course certain people are just 'unlucky' with certain brands - its nothing new  which I guess is the entire purpose of forums such as this one where people ask others for advice.

Yes it is a second hand one. and by second hand, I dont mean that this particular unit was manufactured in 2008-9, i meant the HX-1000 in general is one which was released around that period. Another thing is like you said, weighing the Pros and Cons of a heavy-weight (at that time) second-hand PSU just for the sake of future-proofing as against a shiny new one specific for this build.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 14, 2013)

if a actual 700w new from the shop can hold the rigs i listed above... 1000W and up is for workstation in multigpu or enthusiast SLI/CFX above dual

actual gpu line need a lot less w than before (if we except the R9-290/290X but its stil not high as some old gpu) for example :
average w needs
for the i7-920 @ 4.4ghz 1.429 vCore + 6 DDR3 1600 @ 1.5 vRAM + 2x Asus GTX580 Matrix Platinum  @ 950/4880 min 783w recommended 833w
yet no problems running it on a 700w and pushing it thru bench on highest settings or burning in with some stability test

for the Xeon E3-1275v2@ 3.5ghz (3.9 turbo) + 2 DDR3 2133 @1.65 + 1x Zotac GTX770 AMP @ 1150-1202/7200  min 445w recommended 495w,
if i add a 2nd 770 min  610w recommended 660w

if i take your build in account, i don't know how many fan you planned so i keep my 12 fan in the process (5*120 7*140)
min 514w  recommended 564w @ stock and with a R9-290X (need to check the 290 but it's not so much different)

a bit of OC i5 @ 4ghz
min 524w recommended 574w

OC + CFX R9-290X
min 756w recommended 806w

so a Be Quiet Power Zone 850w 80+ gold would be future proof with one R9 and the possibility to add a second one later, as for me my 700w will be enough to add a 2nd 770 later on. 

supposedly a Desert Fox 800w could also hold it. 

the only corsair PSU i like atm is the new RM serie ... i don't know why...


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 14, 2013)

true that - I think I'd better stick to getting a new PSU (something like a decent 550-600W) rather than going for the HX-1000 and taking the chances (especially since its been used for sometime)

I was initially thinking on the lines of future-proof for a second R290 when I checked up on the HX1000 but I suppose its not worth risking like you correctly pointed out


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 14, 2013)

with the price tag of the Desert Fox specially in 700w and 800w or the Be Quiet i named or even a corsair RM (850) they are all good candidate and quite future proof (800-850 more)

also the RM and the Be Quiet (powerzone) are quite close in price and the Desert Fox is the cheaper (in price ofc   ) at last where i live, dunno specifically for your zone, but it might be worth a deep search


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 14, 2013)

unfortunately Be Quiet is not quite as popular as Corsair over in Australia (as far as I know atleast). I'll do a bit of research and see if I can get my hands on one of those, else I guess I might stick to an RM550 for now and think about a higher wattage PSU if I decide to go for another R290 later on


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 16, 2013)

thanks for all your help in picking the PSU guys - I think I'll go for the RM550 for this one and think of upgrading the PSU if I decided to CF another R290 later on.

Apart from the PSU, any  other comments on the rest of the components?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 16, 2013)

just go for a RM750 http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM750/

you won't regret to take 200w more than what you did choose.

its what i would have or a Desert Fox 800w if they where available when i took my 700w

it might even hold a 4670k with a mild OC and 2 R9 at stock OC (safe side would be a 850w as i wrote previously)

for the rest : it's a pretty solid build for gaming (no need to go for a 4770k or a E3-1275v3 unless you find a block buster deal)


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_226&products_id=23796
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story9&reid=357


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 16, 2013)

m1ch said:


> even with 500W you'll be fine since setup above will draw 400W max., but you won't be able to CFX/SLI in the future. Check Cooler Master VS 550W, it's really good value for the money.



i suggest you to take 650w or 700w since you may add some or upgrade some hardware in the future


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 16, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> if i take your build in account, i don't know how many fan you planned so i keep my 12 fan in the process (5*120 7*140)
> min 514w  recommended 564w @ stock and with a R9-290X (need to check the 290 but it's not so much different)
> 
> a bit of OC i5 @ 4ghz
> ...



Little reminder about the average powerdraw


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 17, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_226&products_id=23796
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story9&reid=357



thats guite interesting - I've never really given Antec much thought due to their 'crappy' cases - I've always overlooked Antec for CM or Corsair in quite everything from cases to PSUs. Now that you've mentioned it, I've brought 2 of their PSUs into this comparison - please see below.



micropage7 said:


> i suggest you to take 650w or 700w since you may add some or upgrade some hardware in the future



true that - which is why I was thinking of the 750W silverstone in the first place, but that doesnt really cut it either ways (too low if you CF 2 R90s and overkill for the current build)



GreiverBlade said:


> Little reminder about the average powerdraw



Not too sure if the R290X would be hungrier than an R290 (my initial guess is that it would be a bit although the PSU calc doesnt feature an R290 to cross check that), but do you guys think any of the below PSUs would cut it in terms of a mildly OC'd 4670K and 2 x Factory OC'd R290s? Their reviews seems to be pretty good..

Antec HCG-850M - $179 at http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_226&products_id=23797
Antec HCG-900 - $179 at http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_226&products_id=16143

I do prefer getting the 850M due to it being modular but not too fussy about it (if they are any good at all)


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 17, 2013)

high curent gamer series is made by delta electronics and are 80 bronze reated
high curent gamer M series (those with M at the end) is made by seasonic and are 80 bronze rated too.
i personaly would get M series


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 17, 2013)

^ same ^ still i wouldn't pay 179$ for a bronze when they are gold at that price






The Corsair RM850 retails for $149.99.






Delivered full power at 46°C
Ultra-quiet operation even when the fan is spinning
Semi-passive operation (leading to zero noise output at lower loads)
Fairly good voltage regulation
Good ripple suppression (although there is still room for improvement at 5V)
Fully modular
Six PCIe connectors and two EPS ones available at the same time
Numerous SATA and Peripheral connectors
Flat modular cables that are stealth
5 year warranty
Compatible with the Corsair Link system
Corsair Link produces very accurate +12V current output readings
Nice looks and finish






The fan enters the party rather late (allowing for high internal temperatures)
Capacitor choice in the secondary side
Corsair Link USB header not included
Limited functionality of the Corsair Link software (only monitors fan speed and +12V current output)

so much pros so little cons, here in switzerland a RM850 deals for 159chf ( a little higher than 149.99$  )


assuming the price relation is right : it migh that the RM would be a bit better (unless you can't find it where you live)





The Antec HCG-850M retails for $149.99






Delivered its full power flawlessly at 45°C
Great ripple suppression
Tight enough voltage regulation
Good efficiency at normal loads
Good performance in transient response tests
Japanese caps
Solid construction
Haswell ready
Few native cables (two)
Long warranty (five years)
LED fan (with an option to switch off the light)






High price
Noisy fan
High inrush current


the In Win Desert Fox 800w is the cheapest but lack the 50w those 2 offer.


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 17, 2013)

The RM850 costs $225 over here which is quite a bit over budget and the only model of In Win is the 700W which I linked to previously.

I did a bit of extensive research today and was able to look up a few by Zalman (which I read is quite good - please confirm this), by looking away from PCCG exclusively:

Zalman ZM-750HP - $159 at http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/51292-zm-750hp-plus
Zalman ZM-750XG - $145 at http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/51111-zm-750xg
Zalman ZM-850HP - $185 at http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/51112-zm-850hp-plus

any comments on these?


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 17, 2013)

Steff345 said:


> The RM850 costs $225 over here which is quite a bit over budget and the only model of In Win is the 700W which I linked to previously.
> 
> I did a bit of extensive research today and was able to look up a few by Zalman (which I read is quite good - please confirm this), by looking away from PCCG exclusively:
> 
> ...


 hp+ are 80silver http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zalman/ZM850-HP_Plus/1.html
xg is 80 gold http://translate.googleusercontent....ang=ru&usg=ALkJrhjkS00k5qlL_adZTb4KcHctKjKsWQ

try find this cm vanguard http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/50605-rs850-afbag1-au at better price.


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 17, 2013)

The cheapest price for the V850 is $237

I didnt realize we're paying so much for stuff over on this part of the world


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 17, 2013)

Steff345 said:


> The cheapest price for the V850 is $237
> 
> I didnt realize we're paying so much for stuff over on this part of the world


well there is us$<->au$ ratio+taxes applied to your prices. in eu is the same. 20+% over us prices.
strange is that cm vanguard is more expensive then corsair rm. usualy it is the opposite


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 17, 2013)

Another one that I've just noticed is the Cougar GX800 V3 (Gold at $149 at http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=26073).

Strangely enough, I'm not able to find any reviews for this - not too sure if its due to it being relatively new


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 17, 2013)

Steff345 said:


> The RM850 costs $225 over here which is quite a bit over budget and the only model of In Win is the 700W which I linked to previously.
> 
> I did a bit of extensive research today and was able to look up a few by Zalman (which I read is quite good - please confirm this), by looking away from PCCG exclusively:
> 
> ...




oh wow ... quite expensive for a RM compared to the price at my retailer... damn no luck.

hummm Zalman ZM-750XG and 850HP if i were to choose between the two i would take the 850 silver but a 750 gold at 145$ is quite good too... tho you might like the 100w added: i always say it's better to take a bit more for further upgrades without the hassle of re selling the lower PSU to get a new one once a new GPU is added.

now the Cougar 800w i never seen it but its a good in between the 2 Zalman mentioned previously... hum on the search.

et voila! http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=305

oh wait it's a GX G800 hum ... not a GX800 searching again .... 

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/49...t_80_plus_gold_power_supply_review/index.html

seems cougar have some real good PSU... 800w gold at 149$ hum .... i say cougar hands down 90% rating from tweaktown isn't bad at all ... but it seems to be not the same ..... the v3 seems to be a new version (quite recent indeed )


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 17, 2013)

My thoughts exactly. Based on the reviews of the previous version, the GX800 seems to tick all boxes. My only hope is that the v3 is only better and not worse than the v2, and if so, I think I'd move this to the top of my list.

the official web page for it is http://www.cougar-world.com/products/power_supplies/cougar_gx_v3.html and it states here that it has 2 12V rails of 50A each. Just want to clarify, this should be able to handle 2 x R290s along with the rest of the system (when I get the second one at a later stage) fine right?

Cause at the end of the day we've always got the option of going for the RM550 for the moment and leading the PSU to be upgraded later on when the second R290 comes into being - what do you guys think?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2013)

the cougar seem to be the best option and at a real good price (for me at last) nice find i think.

i would not take a 550w for a build bound to be upgraded, with the component you already have selected


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 18, 2013)

True that mate - so for now, I've placed that on the 'to-get' list. Hopefully a couple of reputable reviews would pop-up by the time the custom R290s how up


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've requested a review from JG (only issue is that its not available yet in the US) so fingers crossed


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 19, 2013)

aw.. finally - hell yeah! http://www.techpowerup.com/195951/s...-radeon-r9-290x-290-tri-x-graphics-cards.html


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 19, 2013)

Steff345 said:


> aw.. finally - hell yeah! http://www.techpowerup.com/195951/s...-radeon-r9-290x-290-tri-x-graphics-cards.html


 
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_r9_290x_directcuii_oc_review,29.html
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...64694-asus-r9-290x-directcu-ii-oc-review.html


----------



## Steff345 (Dec 19, 2013)

thanks for that mate - now to sit tight and wait for them to land on this side of the pond


----------

